
#iLookLikeAnEngineer: One Year Later - ohjeez
https://medium.com/@isisAnchalee/ilooklikeanengineer-one-year-later-b599e0cae817#.45bzcxz2g
======
angersock
Note to be overly cynical, but the article kinda reads "Look at all the cool
stuff I did promoting this campaign, me me me, (oh by the way come work at
Uber)."

Nice movement there.

